# laserjet 1600 de HP sur Osx 10.3.9



## jfsgeneva (25 Mars 2007)

Bon jour,
j'ai acheté une laserjet 1600 de chez HP pour l'installer sur mon Mac sous Panther 10.3.9

D'après de nombreux descriptifs trouvés sur le net elle serait compatible Mac.

En déballant ladite imprimante mauvaise surprise seul Windows permet d'installer un pilote pour la laserjet 1600.

Serait-il possible d'installer cette imprimante avec un autre driver et comment ?

Ou existe-t'il une autre solution pour l'installer ?

Merci


----------



## geantstudio.ch (20 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,


Faire fonctionner une imprimante HP Laserjet 1600 sous Léopard.
Ce tuto marchera avec toute une liste d'imprimante HP grâce au drivers foo2zjs disponible sur :
http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/O...MacOSX/foo2zjs

Il suffit d'installer dans l'ordre Ghostscript, espgs-7.07.1.ppc.dmg, foo2zjs-1.1-UB.dmg. (même si il est écrit .ppc.dmg, ceci passera sur macintel x86).

Si vous n'avez pas de couleurs dans vos impression, il suffit alors de se rendre à l'adresse : 
http://localhost:631 et de configurer les option d'impressions. Il est fort probable que "cups" demandera le mot de passe "root" mais que celui-ci n'est pas défini. Il faudra activer le mot de passe "root".
Allez dans Applications --> Utilitaire --> Utilitaire d'annuaire puis ouvrer le cadenas avec le mot de passe de votre compte admin. Dans les menu Edition de cette application vous trouverez "Activer l'utilisateur root" et c'est ici que vous définirer le mot de passe pour root.
Retourner dans cups sur http://localhost:631, faites vos modifs et mettez utilisateur : root et le mot de passe que vous avez défini précédemment.

Les couleurs sont plus fade que sous win alors si quelqu'un connais un profile .ICC qui va bien pour peaufiner le tuto, ca serait génial.

J'espère que ça vous aidera.


----------



## fgcom (22 Décembre 2007)

bonjour, je viens d'acheter une laserjet 1600 HP couleur et je suis sous mac osx leopard
la technique marche mais les couleurs sont assez fades
d'autre part, sous photoshop, les sorties se font en noir et blanc...
HP, help !!!


----------



## gabyrom56 (4 Juin 2010)

bonjour !

vos indications ont été vraiment indispensables pour régler le problème de mon imprimante hp laserjet 1600 qui ne fonctionnait pas avec mon Mac. 

Comme vous l'avez dit, il faut modifier avec "cups" la couleur qui est jusque là monochrome. Comme vous l'avez dit, J'ai crée un mot de passe root ... dans l'utilitaire annuaire.  Mais lorsque cups me demande " nom" et "mot de passe" cela ne fonctionne pas. Le nom demandé c'est bien le nom d'utilisateur de l'ordinateur ?

du coup je n'arrive pas à valider mes modifications sur l'imprimante.

je vous remercie pour toutes ces infos .. cela nous aide vraiment !http://forums.macg.co/images/icons/icon12.gif


----------



## gabyrom56 (4 Juin 2010)

bonjour !

en effet il y a des problèmes car ce qui est imprimé n'est uniquement en noir et blanc ! j'ai donc suivi vos conseils. J'ai crée un mot de passe root .. Mais cups refuse le nom et le mot de passe entrés. Le nom demandé est bien le nom d'utilisateur de l'ordinateur ? du coup je n'arrive pas enregistrer les modifications de l'imprimante !

merci beaucoup pour vos aides !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2010)

ce fil date de 2007 !

depuis beacoup de choses ont changé

  tu n'es PAS en 10.3 mais en Snow leopard

qui a déjà des pilotes HP

voir la liste là
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669?viewlocale=fr_FR#HP


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

bonjour tout le monde, j'ai un macbook pro et une imprimante hp laserjet 1600 printer installée sur un ordinateur windows xp, quand je branche le cable usb de l'imprimante sur mon mac ça ne veut pas imprimer j'ai essayé avec le cd d'installation et rien n'y fait je suis allé voir dans le forum avec ghostscript espgs... je les ai telechargés et installés mais toujours rien aidez svp merci


----------



## jfsgeneva (14 Juillet 2010)

Pour Mac il faut obligatoirement le modèle 1600n ...


----------



## Riot_Boyzzz (29 Janvier 2011)

jfsgeneva a dit:


> Pour Mac il faut obligatoirement le modèle 1600n ...




Comment on fait pour rajouter un "n" à l'imprimante ???? (et c'est la 2600n ...la 1600n, c'est une imprimante Dell)

J'ai intallé Ghostscript / Foomatic /  foo2zjs comme expliqué dans les tuto, ca marche nickel ...mais en N&B !!! 

Modification dans CUPS pou mettre en color, ok, mais la couleur est horrible (on dirai qu'il imprime avec un filtre totoshop) 

Quelqu'un à réussi à imprimer correctement ! 

Pour bien imprimer avec mon Mac, je dois passer par XP via WMWare....juste la grosse misère !!! 

Merci d'avance.


----------

